# Gunsmith School



## Cpanic222 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone could point me in a good direction of a gunsmith school either locally or online. Love guns and shooting wanting to learn more. Thanks


----------



## mike bell (Mar 20, 2012)

Theres no better way then hands on learning.  Videos and online stuff is just info...you got to have the gun/parts in your hands to learn, feel and see whats going on.

I went to Trinidad school in Colorado for three years right out of high school.  I now think that was a mistake and I should have gone to a local tech school and took machine shop, blueprinting and welding first.  Then go through a proper gunsmithing enviroment.

Trinidad State gunsmithing has about a three year waiting list for the AAS degree program, because its the best.   http://www.trinidadstate.edu/gunsmithing

But.....

They and others, offer NRA Summer gunsmithing courses that are one to two weeks long.  I took Engraving & Advanced engraving that way.  It was fun and I learned alot about custom gun engraving.

http://nra.trinidadstate.edu/


----------



## Cpanic222 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't get to Colorado. Looking for a online or local course. Thanks again.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 21, 2012)

About 2 1/2 hours away from you.........

http://www.ptc.edu/academics/schools-departments/industrial-technology/gunsmithing


----------



## specialk (Mar 22, 2012)

had a friend graduate from here many years ago.....might call and see if they offer online courses....


https://www.montgomery.edu/index.php/gunsmithing


troy NC......


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe find a local gunsmith and do a internship? 
Taking a local Tech school class in Machine Tool and Blue printing would be a good start though. You'll have to take most of those classes anyways.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 18, 2012)

i had a friend check into the course in N.C he said there was a two year waiting list


----------



## rayjay (Jul 18, 2012)

I think there is a tech school or college in Gainesville that offers machine shop courses. Once you know how to run a lathe and a milling machine and other shop tools then you have the basics for doing gun work. Threading, turning, reaming, grinding, etc are all just basic machine shop operations.


----------



## BanksCW (Jul 18, 2012)

I’m a student at The Colorado School of Trade. The school is great, I love it and Colorado. Like rayjay said start at a tech school machine shop course, that will help you more than you think. I would like to take a more in-depth course when I get back to GA. Online and video if fine for doing work at the dinner table but other than it’s a joke, folks will laugh you out of there shop if you show up with that asking for a job. Don’t mean to hurt anyone’s feeling with that. I looked into local schools before coming out to Co. Small one in NC, PA, AZ and two in CO. I liked The School of Trade the best. When I’m done here I would like to open a small shop in Jackson Co or go back overseas (I was a contractor in Iraq for 2 1/2yrs after I got out of the Marine Corps). Good luck and Have fun getting there.


----------

